# First time drawing a site plan



## nhodges04 (12 mo ago)

Hi, I just discovered this forum yesterday and thought I'd sign up. I just recently got my contractors license and have come across a project where I need a permit. The homeowner just wants a shed in his backyard that is 12x20ft. I've done some research so far and the county has a checklist of things. Some are pretty straight forward, others I need some help with:


Topo lines for all areas grading.
Location and dimensions of all existing and proposed easements, wells, sewage disposal systems and sewage disposal repair areas.
-Location of all proposed grading areas, retaining walls, drainage improvements, and trees that will be removed.
-Boundaries of all Special Flood Hazard Areas as defined by Placer County Code Section 15.52




https://www.placer.ca.gov/DocumentCenter/View/37233/Site-Plan-Requirements



Appreciate any help you guys can give me, thanks


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just pay an architect or engineer to do those. Takes them a couple hours probably. They also know the things that would throw up a flag. Then they avoid them.

Takes me days.

If I had an office staff it would be different, but I don't. Spend your time making money, not doing paperwork.

That being said. Make sure the customer pays for it in advance. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

I'd hire a local surveyor to prepare a detailed existing and proposed drawings of the site.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

First thing i would do would be to search the county website, see if they have any on-line site plans. I have seen a couple that had a lot of details. Second step would be to visit the zoning office and see if they have any plat books available for viewing. Third choice would be to call an architect.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

nhodges04 said:


> Hi, I just discovered this forum yesterday and thought I'd sign up. I just recently got my contractors license and have come across a project where I need a permit. The homeowner just wants a shed in his backyard that is 12x20ft. I've done some research so far and the county has a checklist of things. Some are pretty straight forward, others I need some help with:
> 
> 
> Topo lines for all areas grading.
> ...


Based on your post, it doesn't sound like you budgeted the cost involved in doing this with someone who is experienced at doing it... the good news is, that cost is to be borne by the customer as a AHJ requirement whether you do it or someone with more experience does... if you're flush with time, and feel relatively secure in your computer drafting abilities, go for it... if neither is the case, I'd encourage you to sub it out and learn how at a later time... if you want to use it as a learning experience as well, still sub it out but do your own and compare results..

There's a cost involved whether you sub it out or you do it... whatever you decide, be sure to absolutely let the customer know what costs need to be covered to get it done and charge for it... do not overlook this...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Up here, you may wind up practicing surveying, which is a bad idea. 

The original site plan may be on file at the city, I'd start there. Resource overlays and the like are normally available on zoning maps up here.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

If the site is in the city and is something simple, like a rectangle with the borders clearly defined then it can be pretty easy to do, anything else and follow the advice of the thread.


----------



## nhodges04 (12 mo ago)

Thanks for the replies. I definitely want to use this as an opportunity to learn, so I want to try to do it myself. They have a sample site plan on the link I provided in the OP, and it looks pretty simple. I've tried calling the county all last week only to get a voicemail. Also tried emailing them too with no response.

It's just for a garden shed that just so happens to be over the limit of 120sqft. I feel like an architect would laugh and say "why didn't you just draw it yourself?"


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO, an architect is the last person I'd use.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

See what resources there are on line. Start with the city websight.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

You don’t need an Archi. Doubt a real one would even waste his time with that.

A draftsman is who you would use.

I don’t draw my own, I’m more profitable doing other things. Draftsmen have access to plot plans that to this day I still can’t find. I’m not sure where they get them from, but they have vastly more detail than the ones I get from the city/county. 

I have drawn them before for simpler stuff. Depending on what the county wants, you might spend a day on site plotting every building, driveway, fence, landmark, tree, swale, existing utilities, and on and on.

And then there are a host of “notes” that they might want added.

I had one returned to me for a shop that I drew, because on the electrical page it didn’t specifically state that I would not backfill the electrical trench with rocks.

I had to write on the plan “Trench will be back filled with native soil not containing rocks, boulders, or other objects that could damage electrical cables”. 🙄

Then they were happy.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

hdavis said:


> IMO, an architect is the last person I'd use.


Depends on the architect.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

You can check out parcel maps for Auburn in this link. Actually for the entire county. Very cool stuff.

http://maps.placer.ca.gov/Html5view...lic/virtualdirectory/Resources/Config/Default[/URL]


Andy.


----------



## nhodges04 (12 mo ago)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> You can check out parcel maps for Auburn in this link. Actually for the entire county. Very cool stuff.
> 
> http://maps.placer.ca.gov/Html5view...lic/virtualdirectory/Resources/Config/Default[/URL]
> 
> ...


Wow this was a big help. Thiss map takes care of the Topo lines that I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

nhodges04 said:


> It's just for a garden shed that just so happens to be over the limit of 120sqft.


How far over? Might be worth shrinking the shed a little to avoid the permit.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Takes me an hour tops to draw a site plan for a new house, couldn’t imagine paying someone to do that for me.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Takes me an hour tops to draw a site plan for a new house, couldn’t imagine paying someone to do that for me.


I did a detached shop for a guy.

Had to tear down an existing rotted remains of what had been a garage.

Had to get full plot plan with all structures. All existing utilities plotted out.

Engineering on the shop (1000sf).

Letters from CSD stating whether there were utilities or sewer in the old structure 

Same with POCO.

Whole lot more. 13 pages of plans. Design, permits and engineering was over 10k.

Fire code stuff because it was SRA

Historic commission reviewed it because the property and structures are over 50 years old or some such thing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No doubt....


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

I don’t blame people for just checking out of the bull$)(t these days.

Unfortunately, I can’t risk my license or reputation with the building Dept, but I fully understand people not wanting to go through the permitting process, especially for smaller stuff.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

nhodges04 said:


> Wow this was a big help. Thiss map takes care of the Topo lines that I was looking for. Thank you!



Not TOPO lines, property lines.

Andy.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll draw them for garages, decks, additions and smaller stuff that we build that don't already have an architect. Haven't had to do Topo on them, usually just existing and proposed building placement on a rectangular lot. 

Call the city building dept. and ask if they have a current plan for that address and they will tell you where to find it online or possibly email it to you. Sometimes its on a county website. 

If the structure will be near the setbacks have the owner hire a surveyor to find or set new stakes to measure off of.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My county, like most, typically offer guidance PDFs



https://www.kitsapgov.com/dcd/FormsandBrochures/DCD%20Building%20Site%20Plan%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Here's the craziest one I got wrangled into doing. Thought it would be a simple enough thing........the county had other ideas. Lots of lost time spent on that project.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I have always just added to the RPR the customer had from purchase. Homeowners here can request them from the city if they can’t find a copy.
Much easier than starting from scratch


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

We usually just order a topo survey and then draw in the few items missing, such as setbacks, sewer and septic. If your building a shed they will not be hard ass about it all. They just want to be sure that the shed is not placed in an easement, setback or over septic.


----------



## raanruuster (8 mo ago)

my AHJ "requires" that the plot plan be stamped by a professional engineer. Even though there is nothing in the regulations or local laws that actually back up this requirement. We went round and round with this while I was submitting plans for my own house that I had created...


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Exactly 202.5*? What was the deal about that?


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Exactly 202.5*? What was the deal about that?


The designer was very adamant about that exact magnetic azimuth because she said it had something to do with feng shui. It didn't really bother me any because on a computer that's pretty easy to do, but to get precision on the ground, you need something better than a compass in a smart phone.

She was an interior designer and former home flipper. Don't ever work for those kind of people if you can avoid it.


----------



## TheoprastusHigh (7 mo ago)

I normally work with Autocad. It is quite precise.


----------



## CGC2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sometimes youtube can help if the creator is knowledgeable.


----------



## cabinetrob (Oct 1, 2018)

nhodges04 said:


> Hi, I just discovered this forum yesterday and thought I'd sign up. I just recently got my contractors license and have come across a project where I need a permit. The homeowner just wants a shed in his backyard that is 12x20ft. I've done some research so far and the county has a checklist of things. Some are pretty straight forward, others I need some help with:
> 
> 
> Topo lines for all areas grading.
> ...


Make the owner hire someone.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cabinetrob said:


> Make the owner hire someone.


Up here that would require a surveyor or CE.


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

Here the county has property tax data maps with flood plain data, and most zoning overlays on line for free.
Use aerial photos and lot line length for site plan outline, topo for water flows. and various easements.

Draw the site to scale, draw in existing buildings with ashlar and roof lines, sidewalks driveways , set off the various set backs to scale on plan view, to show you where you can't build.

You ll need locations of water stop boxes overhead lines buried lines, and septic tanks, and any other obsectles to construction and cross lot equipment traffic + one call flagging.

You will need to do % checks in most zones to see if the lot has enough area to allow anymore structures....as a written attachment page. and any local covenants....

You'll need to find the lot pins before any actual construction of a fixed building.

A simple key, on final drawing, photocopy several times.

Going forward keep track of time and $ to bill for next one and bill for planned jobs that don't go to completion.
Don't let your Intellectual property get used by competition, or HO for free....
Get sample of adequate plan from authority so You don't over plan/spend on site plan.

RE: magnetic north has been moving recently, so up date your correction for any magnetic compass based surveying.

Practically GPS and GIS has ended magnetic compass using for all but the crudest layout and navigation.
Even if you plan on hiring a pro, do as much as you can prior to save $ and improve their output at the least cost.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Fourthgeneration said:


> Here the county has property tax data maps with flood plain data, and most zoning overlays on line for free.
> Use aerial photos and lot line length for site plan outline, topo for water flows. and various easements.
> 
> Draw the site to scale, draw in existing buildings with ashlar and roof lines, sidewalks driveways , set off the various set backs to scale on plan view, to show you where you can't build.
> ...


We have all that stuff for free up here as well. In this state, you need a license which covers surveying to do what you say for money. HO can do it, though.

Had guy out in Cali on here who ran afoul of this


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Long discussion:









Can anyone draw a site plan?


I need guidance as to the letter of the law when it comes to drawing a site plan in the state of California. I know it sounds elementary but I would bet my bottom dollar that the State would think that your a criminal if you tried it. This is important and my livelihood is on the line. Thanks...




www.contractortalk.com


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

Any one can do anything they can do, but is it legal where YOU live or work?
That will be 350.00$ please.
Byte coin accepted.


----------

